# Tyco Team Baurtwell ?



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I see these on ebay every once in a while, and I picked up a 4 car set this past week. But what is the set actually from ?
I think Ebay is the only place I have actually seen it.
thanks, Russell


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

That's a good question.The Mattel baurtwell cars most likely came in a set with track.I have not seen the set with track,only mint in blister package.I do have the REAL prototype version for three of the baurtwell cars.57 Chevy,55 Nomad and the Superbird.I do not have the production cars.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I thought I remembered seeing the actual race set at Toys R Us several years ago. If I'm not mistaken, it came with 2 complete cars and 2 extra bodies...

--rick

edit: ok, here's this:

http://www.slotcarcentral.com/mm5/m...&Product_Code=2TB4H4SCSC&Category_Code=TMH4H6

edit again: finally found an image of the set box. hope the link works...

http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/p...well_Funkmaster_Flex_Super_Series_Racing_Set_


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Thanks for the info and the links Rick.
So was this and actual racing team at some point ?
Russell


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I think he was in a customizing show, like Pimp My Ride, or something like it?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Scroll down to the (very short) article:

http://www.highbeam.com/doc/1G1-118023046.html

More about the TV show:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ride_with_Funkmaster_Flex

Long story short, the show was kinda sorta like Cribs on wheels, and the precursor to Pimp My Ride. Funkmaster Flex was the equivalent of Xzibit, only instead of rebuilding cars, they checked out celebrities' customized cars. Team Baurtwell was the car customizing group he created.

I love Google. 

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Old thread, I know. But dang I am tempted here...

http://westmd.craigslist.org/tag/3128935479.html

--rick


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

If you use Tyco track, this is a great set because it contains a lot of 12" curves, which as any Tyco owner knows are harder to find (and expensive). 

Joe


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Oh man. Yer fanning the flames here... 

--rick


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Joe,

I have this race set, still unopened. I'll show it to you the next time you come over. And as a sidebar, the Ford Flex is Funk Master Flex's version/model.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Rick Carter said:


> Joe,
> 
> I have this race set, still unopened. I'll show it to you the next time you come over. And as a sidebar, the Ford Flex is Funk Master Flex's version/model.


Hi Rick,
I was lucky enough to buy a bunch of those sets (track only) when they were available.

Joe


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Pulled the trigger on this. Wow. Details to follow.

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ok, i REALLY like these cars, especially the shoeboxes. my subpar iPhone pics do not do them justice.























































This is the first Tyco Nomad I've owned besides the chrome blue Hot Wheels Route 34 one, and I've never been a fan of the '57 with wild paint graphics and the engine or mailbox sticking out of the hood. These cars, however, are SHARP. Very nice detail and tampos.

T/A and Mopar to follow...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Now for the newer muscle:





































I had never seen a rear view of any of these cars to know about the rear window graphics. I knew that the Nomad and '57 were unique paint schemes, but I always thought the Trans Am and Superbird were the same as other releases. The T/A actually looks very similar to the one in the battery-op figure 8 police chase set available at Wal-Mart a few years ago, but the Plymouth has painted chrome window trim that I'm not sure is present on other releases. *(edit: just found a pic online of an orange one with the painted window trim, so i was wrong on that count)* So I guess these are all unique cars to this set, at least for the window graphics if nothing else. Nice.

One thing I have noticed: as nice as these look, the quality of these definitely feels more like Mattel than like Tyco. I had a hard time getting the body off the chassis of the T/A without popping the rear axle out, and the chassis flexes like CRAZY when you try to twist it out from under the body. The bodies also feel thin and brittle. Parade laps only, I think.

Additionally, the nasty toxic tires took their toll... it seems that the Nomad has paint damage on the passenger side roof from the rear tire of the '57 sitting against it in the box, and the Plymouth has the same thing to a lesser degree on the rocker panel from the rear tire of the Nomad. In both cases you can actually see where the paint is stuck to the offending tire.

Overall, though, I'm stoked. I had never been much of a Tyco guy; I got them mostly because that's what you find most often at yard sales and thrift stores. Now, thanks in part to smokinHOs and slotnut, I am developing an appreciation for these things. I think I'm gonna start looking for the chrome/dayglo cars from the mid to late '70s...










--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Glad to see ya expanding the line up Rick!!! Those are some cool cars. I really like the color on that 57 myself...Nice find!!! I had picked up a set of the cars at a show a while back, one of those gotta have moments...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yes Rick, the chome cars strip very easily in Windex, and are fun to customize.


----------

